# Candid street shooting.



## Stormchase (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a question. I'm not real big on having conversations with lots of people in the streets. I see some things happen and I like to shoot. One night I was shooting an old downtown area and had 3 people come to me and ask if I could not take pictures of them. I had no problem giving them what they want but I'm just wondering if people shoot first and talk after or the other way around. I'm not out to offend people wich seems to be my only exp.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 9, 2009)

I always shoot first and either ask or don't bother after.  I've had people kind of look offended or uncomfortable or uneasy, in which case I'll usually just take that as a cue to move on, but I've never had someone come up and ask me not to.


----------



## syphlix (Nov 9, 2009)

i shoot first.  rather get a shot when ppl aren't that aware.

if someone asks me not to shoot them i won't


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm i have had people track me down and 2000 questions. to the point i started getting upset. well good to know how you all do it. as far as i know there are no laws against publc photos. thanks


----------



## TodaysPhoto (Nov 10, 2009)

Just use your best judgement, but in today's world you have to be aware of the possibility of a physical confrontation. Shoot away, but do be careful.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 10, 2009)

TodaysPhoto said:


> Just use your best judgement, but in today's world you have to be aware of the possibility of a physical confrontation. Shoot away, but do be careful.


 
Almost happened to me a few weeks ago.

Shooting a public area with a wide angle lens.  This woman (who wasn't all there) came up to me a few mins after I took some shots demanding that I dont take her picture.

I was wondering WTF she was talking about, when she pointed that I was standing there and took many pictures of her.  When I looked through the pictures, she was there, but so small I could barely notice. 

At that point, a few of her friends who were "sitting" nearby started to pay more attention, so I just told her that I'd delete the photos and I moved on.


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 10, 2009)

Almost happened to me a few weeks ago.

Shooting a public area with a wide angle lens. This woman (who wasn't all there) came up to me a few mins after I took some shots demanding that I dont take her picture.

I was wondering WTF she was talking about, when she pointed that I was standing there and took many pictures of her. When I looked through the pictures, she was there, but so small I could barely notice. 

At that point, a few of her friends who were "sitting" nearby started to pay more attention, so I just told her that I'd delete the photos and I moved on.[/QUOTE]

Thats exactly what happened one of the times. she followed me to my car and was trying to stop me from getting in my car (body language) demanding who I work for. good to know its not just me.. this is the pic she freaked on.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, my pic was similar (but not as colourful).  She was about that size, if not smaller.


----------

